# Assistance with enforcing Spanish Laws.



## 116748 (Sep 18, 2008)

We would like to say hello to you all and also to request your assistance. As many of you are already aware, here in Spain, Motorhome and Camping Car users are having a pretty tough time as in some regions not only is it forbidden for Motorhomes and Campers to drive through some towns but we are also at risk of receiving a heavy fine of approximately 600 Euros (approx. 400 Pounds Sterling) if you even dare to challenge their illegal rules.

Yes, the rules on which this is based are completely illegal as there is a so called Traffic Instruction 08-V-74, which covers these laws and which mention Motorhomes and Camping Cars in particular, and where it clearly states that parking and overnight stays are permitted in any part of Spain.

These Laws, which have been passed by Spanish Parliament, are of compulsory enforcement but, nevertheless, many regions choose to ignore them and dictate rules which are contrary to the Law but favour the owners of Camp Sites with the aim of forcing the users of Motorhomes and Camping Cars to use their installations and charge them really abusive prices. 

We would ask you to join us in a protest against these measures which are more in keeping with a dictatorship than a democracy, as not only do we have to tolerate this imposition but the Spanish Government does not even take measures to intervene and enforce the legal Law which belongs to all Spaniards.

As you know, this type of tourism is still of a very early age in Spain – there are hardly some 40.000 Camping Cars registered – and this is why we need you to unite with us by sending either letters, mails or faxes to the Spanish Tourism Offices proclaiming your very much needed support in demanding respect for the Laws which will not only benefit the Spanish Motorhome and Camping Car users but also the other European tourists who, like you, choose to visit Spain with your Motorhomes and Camping Cars to discover the important cultural and artistic heritage which remain undiscovered by many and which we would be delighted for you to be able to discover without the risk of being turned away or heavily fined. 

Only after many attempts have we begun to realise that by ourselves we cannot fight for this type of tourism which we so much love; we wish to be able to park and stay overnight in an orderly but complete freedom. We are neither delinquents nor fringe dwellers but this is how we are treated. Besides legal measures paid out of our own pockets we wish to make it known via a boycott on those towns or regions which are breaking the law, that no Motorhome and Camping Car users will visit as tourists if they do not change their politics and start to obey the law.

One of these regions, today, is Asturias, which together with Cantabria – especially Santander – continually persecute us and we request you to unite with us in this boycott and, if possible, make it known that you will not visit them. On the other hand, there is another region, Galicia, which is a neighbour of Asturias and where we are welcomed with open arms. Galicia has very beautiful scenery and is, in fact, very similar to the French Brittany region, and where you will receive an exquisite welcome and be able to enjoy their typical gastronomic pleasures. Galicia is a region which we can fully recommend you visit. 

We trust you will help us in benefit of all European Motorhome and Camping Car users to be able to drive and enjoy their journeys through Spain in complete freedom and with the dignity which all free human beings deserve. 

Thank you on behalf of your fellow Spanish Motorhome and Camping Car users.

Hostile Regions/Towns:

1)	Asturias
2)	Cantabria: Santander
3)	Costa Blanca: Valencia
4)	Costa del Sol: Marbella.



Friendly Regions/Towns:

1)	Galicia
2)	Benicasim (Castellón) Costa Dorada
3)	San Sebastian (Guipuzcoa)
4)	Bilbao (Vizcaya)


I will periodically update these lists as information becomes available.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Having been moved on this summer by the local police near Cartagena and told that I must use a proper campsite if I want to stay in the area, has led me to boycotting any areas that I know are anti wildcamping.
I support your protest and will not visit those areas you list as anti.
Currently many Spanish campsites are nowhere near full and some have struggled over the holiday season and this may have something to do with it.
Mind you at 33 Euros plus per day in high season, I for one am not suprised they are not full.


----------



## 116748 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello APXC15: Thank you for your reply which I have translated and posted on our web page:

http://www.acpasion.net

Thank you for the information.

I would appreciate receiving information from other visitors to Spain and also suggestions on Hostile and Friendly regions.

Best regards.


----------



## 116748 (Sep 18, 2008)

Updating Hostile Regions/Towns: 

1) Asturias 
2) Cantabria: Santander 
3) Costa Blanca: Valencia
Paterna
Benidorm
Altea 
4) Costa del Sol: Marbella.
5) Cartagena. 

Friendly Regions/Towns: 

1) Galicia 
2) Benicasim (Castellón) Costa Dorada 
3) San Sebastian (Guipuzcoa) 
4) Bilbao (Vizcaya)

Regards.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*re spain*

RE Your invatation to visit Galica, No No please, it does not need hundreds of Autocaravanes free parking off campsites, most towns and porto's are small and parking is a problem in summer months.roads are norrow and dont need more traffic and you would not like the weather,


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: re spain*



silversurfa said:


> RE Your invatation to visit Galica, No No please, it does not need hundreds of Autocaravanes free parking off campsites, most towns and porto's are small and parking is a problem in summer months.roads are norrow and dont need more traffic and you would not like the weather,


I know you are not trying to be selfish and that you merely want to protect the enviroment so wont be going back there yourself. :roll:


----------



## 116748 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks apxc15!! What's the betting that message is from a Spanish Campsite owner????? :roll: How many Brits do you know call Motorhomes "Autocaravanes"??? Not many, I bet. 8O :roll:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

UKMomo
I too live in the Valencia region,When i leave home i go straight to France where they welcome motorhomes,So it goes without saying that I spend my money there..If the Spanish want to keep the tourists coming during the winter I suggest they get to grips with the motorhome income.
See the Vinaros web site re Morella and the aires just set up there.
Good luck with your quest.


----------



## 116748 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Hogan: Thank you for taking the time to read and reply and I have posted it together with translation on our independant web site:

http://www.acpasion.net

Thanks once again - united we have more chance of convincing the Spanish authorities that they should not be favouring Camping Sites instead of implementing the Laws. :roll:

Regards.


----------

